# Late NGD: Ibanez JCRG7-1VV + modded Ibanez RG7321 ( pics and videoclip inside )



## Omrat (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello !

I sold my Ibanez RG1077xl 3 months ago and scored nice Ibanez JCRG7-1VV from ebay.
This guitar is MINT and belonged to Daniel Bage from Mutiny Within.
What can I say, guitar feels great, looks great and after pickup swap allso sounds really really great - at least to my ears  
( Thank You Zimbloth for Painkillers  )
Anyway, this is definitely a best 7 string guitar I ever played so far......

First I want to show You some pictures of my modded Ibanez RG7321:




























And here is my favorite: Ibanez JCRG7-1VV:


























































some family pictures:


















And finally allso little videoclip ( my first videoclip  ) :





Regards,
Omrat


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 11, 2009)

Sexy, dude! I barely even recognize the 7321. Excellent work!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats man! Awesome guitar clooection you have there!


----------



## 777 (Nov 11, 2009)

I fucking love seeing such beautiful guitars being used for some motherfucking DJENT!!!

Win :3


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh how I pine.

That J-Custom is amazing, dude. If you ever get rid of that, please let me know right away!

How does it sound?


----------



## Samer (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow man, the 7321 is pure sex, you made a $300 guitar look like $3000 guitar.


----------



## cyril v (Nov 11, 2009)

sweet axes!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Nov 11, 2009)

AMAZING GUITARS!!!


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 11, 2009)

Samer said:


> Wow man, the 7321 is pure sex, you made a $300 guitar look like $3000 guitar.



I couldn't agree more!, the only thing i soesn't like is the drums on the song.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 11, 2009)

that Ibanez logo by itself makes the headstock look spectacular

Sexcellent job on the 7321 mate


----------



## Meldville (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you do the modifications on the 7321 yourself? If so, PICSTORY NOW!!!! Nicely done!


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## BigPhi84 (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy Headstock Cam making me motion sick.


----------



## Samer (Nov 11, 2009)

Can you explain the mod's to the 7321 in a detail? What exactly was done to it and how?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 11, 2009)

Vongrats! awesome guitar, and that 7321 is the most beautiful 7321mod I ever see, really.
And yes, picstory!!!!

Edit: great video!! I love the tone and the riff, and the headstock cams wins!!!!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome guitars, Congrats !!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pair, mate! Congratulations!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't even know that was a 7321! I was thinking that was some crazy J Custom I'd never seen before! Dude, I need to know what you did! I want mine to look somewhat similar to that!!!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank You All !

Well nothing special with RG7321.
Actually this is my second mod with this guitar.
About Year ago I removed factory paint from body and headstock and oiled it.
Now, year later I just glued a cheap laminate to headstock and front of the body and added 5mm tape for body binding and 3mm tape for headstock binding.
After that I added Ibanez logo to headsock ( same white tape as binding ) and started clearcoating - sanding, clearcoating - sanding, clearcoating - sanding ....... until I did'nt feel the logo and binding with my fingers ( sanding progress was pretty frustrating ).
Then wetsanding, after that polishing and it was done.
All hardwere and electronics is stock. I just changed pickups ( blaze neck and Evo bridge ) and knobs.
Nothing special like I said.

My friend said, that body and headstock looks like furniture , but I like it.

Regards,
Omrat


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

interesting, looking at your pics and especially the background, i would have said you live in baltic countries, but i could not chose which one....guess i spend to much time in those!!!

awesome axes tho!!!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 12, 2009)

Hahhaaa, You are 100% right !
I live in Estonia, Tallinn


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 12, 2009)

Amazing guitar my friend. I also love the new logo on the 7321, it looks so much better like that. Congrats


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 12, 2009)

Call me crazy but ..  .. I like the 7321 more than the J custom for some reason. I just like my guitars nice and simple


----------



## Seventary (Nov 12, 2009)

Wet dreams are made of these............killer guitars. Like 'em both.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 12, 2009)

Dude, your videoclip is sooo cool 
Headstock-cam ftw!!
And that rg 7321...DAMN


----------



## audibleE (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow very very nice! I gotta get an Ibby.


----------



## Omrat (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank You for all comments 



> Did you do the modifications on the 7321 yourself? If so, PICSTORY NOW!!!! Nicely done!


 
Yes, I did it myself. Unfortunately I only pictured clearcoating - sanding progress in the end. I will try upload some pictures in this weekend.

Just found some older pictures of my RG7321 after first mod:










































Not bad either, but I just got bored 

Regards,
Omrat


----------



## vortex_infinium (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy crap. Everything in this thread is so awesome.


----------



## darren (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful JC, and FANTASTIC mod work on the 7321... that's gotta be the nicest one i've ever seen.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 13, 2009)

I honestly thought from first looks that the modded rg7321 was the JC..


----------



## Scythe001 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful job on the 7321!


----------



## rgk7 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow that´s a nice 7321!


----------



## Jem7RB (Nov 13, 2009)

Gief JC  Lovely hardtail too mate, gratz


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 13, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> I honestly thought from first looks that the modded rg7321 was the JC..



I as well. I was seriously confused.


----------



## Kapee (Nov 13, 2009)

Man that 7321. I can feel the GAS!


----------



## Syndicated (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the RG7 CST J Custom (RG7-PB1-VV) With piezos, so its easy for me to love that beautiful JCRG of yours


----------



## Omrat (Nov 13, 2009)

Syndicated said:


> I have the RG7 CST J Custom (RG7-PB1-VV) With piezos, so its easy for me to love that beautiful JCRG of yours


 
Ihan kiva !

Yksi RG7 CST oli myynissä muusikoiden.netin torilla noin ~3 tai 4 kuukauta sitten.
( heti sen jälkeen kuin olin jo ostanut tämän J Customin ). CST malleja ei varman helposti löydä


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 13, 2009)

I`ve always wonder how the head looks like without the paint. And I love it!! my 7321 needs that mod.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 13, 2009)

Syndicated said:


> I have the RG7 CST J Custom (RG7-PB1-VV) With piezos, so its easy for me to love that beautiful JCRG of yours



Looks like I'll be making my trip to Finland sooner than I imagined. 




On second thought, I just realized it's probably -38 degrees there, so I'll just stay in my nice, warm 70 degrees  I'm coming for you in the summer though!


----------



## Syndicated (Nov 13, 2009)

Omrat said:


> Ihan kiva !
> 
> Yksi RG7 CST oli myynissä muusikoiden.netin torilla noin ~3 tai 4 kuukauta sitten.
> ( heti sen jälkeen kuin olin jo ostanut tämän J Customin ). CST malleja ei varman helposti löydä



Se oli mun  Katoin markkinahintaa et mitä jengi tarjoo siitä 
En mä tota ollu tosissani myymässä mutta yli 3k hintoja tarjottiin ja mm. suoraa vaihtoa Navigator Lespauliin (about 6000e käsintehty kitara, ESP:n kallein merkki) 

Sorry guys for the Finnish fagotry, no more writing in Finnish in my part, i promise


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 13, 2009)

No please continue. Finnish is a language I have a desire to learn. That, and Swedish. I'm a huge fan of Ulf Dahlen's recruiting skills


----------



## Syndicated (Nov 13, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Looks like I'll be making my trip to Finland sooner than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be exact... -3 today... In Celcius that is. 
But if interested in my beatifull baby, it's the same one nikt had a while back. I bought it from him. Check out the pictures (juuuuust turning the knife in your chest....) Index of /~syndicated/RG7CST


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 13, 2009)

That thing is gorgeous. It's like a super badass version of my 2027. Ibanez nails that vintage violin finish every time.


----------



## Syndicated (Nov 13, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> That thing is gorgeous. It's like a super badass version of my 2027. Ibanez nails that vintage violin finish every time.



This is going to make you cry but.... I was looking at a 2027X here in Sevenstring, and as a half joke (knowing how rare these things are) i wrote that RG7CST will do too... Well this is what happened


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 13, 2009)

wow, nice job on the modding man!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures of clearcoating - sanding:














































































Regrads,
Omrat


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

RG7 MODDING GAS!!!
It's good to see different tops being added, instead of the old flame/quilt maples. I like it. Good job!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 14, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> RG7 MODDING GAS!!!
> It's good to see different tops being added, instead of the old flame/quilt maples. I like it. Good job!


 
Thank You Very Much  !

Funny thing is that this thread supposed to be NGD: JCRG7-1VV, but 99% comments are about my RG7321 
I didn't expect that 

Best,
Omrat


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

Omrat said:


> Thank You Very Much  !
> 
> Funny thing is that this thread supposed to be NGD: JCRG7-1VV, but 99% comments are about my RG7321
> I didn't expect that
> ...



 I don't really see anything "special" about the JCRG7-1VV.. Just a stock Ibanez J custom. The RG7321 on the otherhand, is unique, and you need to put some proper hardware and pups in that baby. (if you haven't already)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 14, 2009)

Very impressive guitars, kick-ass track!!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 14, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> I don't really see anything "special" about the JCRG7-1VV.. Just a stock Ibanez J custom. The RG7321 on the otherhand, is unique, and you need to put some proper hardware and pups in that baby. (if you haven't already)


 
Well I'm pleased with the pickups right now - Blaze neck and Evo bridge ( after first mod that guitar had BKP Painkillers, but I just wanted some white pickups  ) 
I allso wanted to put graphtech nut and stringsavers + new tuningmachines on that guitar........ will see

Regards,
Omrat



> Se oli mun  Katoin markkinahintaa et mitä jengi tarjoo siitä
> En mä tota ollu tosissani myymässä mutta yli 3k hintoja tarjottiin ja mm. suoraa vaihtoa Navigator Lespauliin (about 6000e käsintehty kitara, ESP:n kallein merkki)


 
Jo, se oli sinun kitara, niin mietiskelin ( kuvat ovat tuttua ) - ihana kitara 
Yes, I recognize the pictures, beautiful guitar man 

Best,
Omrat


----------



## george galatis (Nov 14, 2009)

dude....the video it's great! the sound quality it's awesome!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice guitars man! I seriously need to get a JCRG7-1VV some day


----------



## ilyti (Nov 14, 2009)

GOTM


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

ilyti said:


> GOTM



+1


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 15, 2009)

ilyti said:


> GOTM


I agree.

+1 for gotm addition here.

Also, amazing playing in the vid.. are you planning on releasing an ep/lp anytime soon? I'm interested


----------



## Omrat (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank You Guys again 

What is COTM ? I'm not good in english ( google => General Ocean Turbulence Model )  



> Also, amazing playing in the vid.. are you planning on releasing an ep/lp anytime soon? I'm interested


 
Thank You !

Well, not right now. I have played guitar only 2,5 years now ( I was 28, when I started ) and recorded only 1 year so I need lot more experience to release something 

Best,
Omrat


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 15, 2009)

GUITAR OF THE MONTH, BITCH!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 15, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> GUITAR OF THE MONTH, BITCH!


 
Hahhaaaa ! 
thank you


----------



## george galatis (Nov 15, 2009)

GOTM + 666


----------



## paintkilz (Nov 15, 2009)

so is that like a rosewood laminate?






reminds me of the all rosewood ernie ball axis super sport i loved...




i need to do this to my 7...


----------



## romper_stomper (Nov 15, 2009)

Your work on the RG7321 is simply impeccable. Flawless work and def THE most beautiful RG I have ever seen!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 15, 2009)

GOTM for sure! The refin on that thing is so unique and so gorgeous. Excellent work!


----------



## Omrat (Nov 19, 2009)

> so is that like a rosewood laminate?


 
Actually I dont even know myself, but it looks very similar to rosewood  



> Your work on the RG7321 is simply impeccable. Flawless work and def THE most beautiful RG I have ever seen!


 


> GOTM for sure! The refin on that thing is so unique and so gorgeous. Excellent work!


 
Thanks !

Best,
Omrat


----------



## petereanima (Nov 19, 2009)

the modded 7321 really is easily the most beautifull 7321 i have ever seen. i'm in love.


----------



## guitarmeister (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome playing! I'm trying to learn your song 

Awesome guitars, I wish a had a real 7-string instead of just my 6-string tuned down.


----------



## JonesTown (Nov 24, 2009)

Still can't get over how cool that RG7321 is.
Love the JCRG, but dam that 7321 is cool.


----------



## dboulders (Nov 24, 2009)

great mod's to the 7321. its pure sex..i think i might have to pick one up to start having some fun with..


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 24, 2009)

I just did laundry the other day, now I need to do more. Because both the J Custom and your 7321 made me jizz in my pants.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Nov 24, 2009)

Great thread!!! Nice playing, and tone on the video clip.  The JCRG7-1W is nice too, but your modded 7321 - now THAT is something special!! It looks wonderful!! GOTM contender? I agree!!


----------



## chips400 (Nov 30, 2009)

great


----------



## redlol (Dec 2, 2009)

dude i love the song  nice guitars too i esp like the 7321... lefty model needed
really good clean playin there


----------



## yellowv (Dec 2, 2009)

The work you did on the 7321 is amazing. It looks totally awesome. And the J Custom is of course pure sex. Looks like you have that neck PK in upside down though.


----------



## Zulphur (Dec 2, 2009)

Could you make this song downloable ? it rocks, sorry if it is already


----------



## Omrat (Dec 6, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Looks like you have that neck PK in upside down though.


 
Are You 100% sure ?
I just installed them both ( Neck and Bridge ) in same placement - the lead is coming out bottom of the pickups.
Sorry about my english 

Here is allso little videoclip with RG7321 :



Sorry about the quality 
I just used my webcam ( bought it yesterday ), and after videocompression the audio is too muddy.
BTW, previous video with JCRG7 was recorded and mixed by friend of mine , so I have no experience with videos and stuff like that. 

Regards,
Omrat


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful guitars man, great song too!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 6, 2009)

I believe the second video oozes just as much win as the first one.  excellent playing!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pair! That 7321 looks awesome.


----------



## metalmankam (Jul 17, 2010)

i find that 7321 odd coming from mutiny within.. but first of all you are SO DAMN LUCKY!! Fuckin love that band. But the guitarists have 7 strings but i don't see them use the 7th string lol. I watched a vid of them in studio and they were just using 6 of the strings. And i think most songs are in drop C so why the 7's?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Omrat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahaa, Very old thread 

But anyway, I got JCRG7-1VV from Daniel, not the RG7321 ( read my first post )
And Yes Daniel plays now 6 string but Brandon plays 7 string ( RG1527 ):



All Best,
Omrat


----------



## Vehuel (Apr 28, 2011)

Great J custom !


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

wow two necro's in one thread!

Tis a DAYMN nice guitar though.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 28, 2011)

if you make threads like this OP does,you win in life


----------



## JacobShredder (Apr 28, 2011)

Dude! I love daniel. really nice dude, great guitarist. I'm jealous you picked it up. =P


----------

